# Thank you for creating this place



## Bruce7 (Nov 27, 2018)

I am retired ,but very busy. I got a virus this week, slowed me down. So I got on the internet and found myself here. I began to remember how much I loved martial arts. I started in 1973 Jack Hwangs Taekondo.
When I join the Navy I was station in Guam where I learn Kung Fu long fist and Aikido.
When I got out of the Navy I studied at varies Taekondo schools till 1985. I need to stop because of work, college, and raising three kids. Now this place has made me want to start training again.
Thank you again for making this place.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 27, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> I am retired ,but very busy. I got a virus this week, slowed me down. So I got on the internet and found myself here. I began to remember how much I loved martial arts. I started in 1973 Jack Hwangs Taekondo.
> When I join the Navy I was station in Guam where I learn Kung Fu long fist and Aikido.
> When I got out of the Navy I studied at varies Taekondo schools till 1985. I need to stop because of work, college, and raising three kids. Now this place has made me want to start training again.
> Thank you again for making this place.


Welcome to the forum Bruce.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 27, 2018)

That's awesome that we reignited that love in you. Welcome aboard! And get out there and train!


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 28, 2018)

Welcome Bruce! That's so great to hear, yeah the forum is awesome like that. Definitely get back into training hey, and let us know how you go if ya do


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2018)

Welcome to MT...which was originally created by the Mighty Bob (Bob Hubbard). Bob has since sold the site to the current owners and ad far as I know he no longer posts here


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Nov 28, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> current owners



who even owns it?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 28, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT...which was originally created by the Mighty Bob (Bob Hubbard). Bob has since sold the site to the current owners and ad far as I know he no longer posts here


It's a shame. Besides being the owner, I enjoyed his contributions as a member as well.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 28, 2018)

Rat said:


> who even owns it?


I believe forum foundry
MartialTalk and KenpoTalk under new Ownership


----------



## Buka (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm grateful this forum was created. I'm really grateful to all the guys that keep it running. I don't think I could overstate that.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 30, 2018)

Buka said:


> I'm grateful this forum was created. I'm really grateful to all the guys that keep it running. I don't think I could overstate that.


Agree. I have been on here around a year and have really, really enjoyed my time. Much thanks to the founder(s) and everyone who keeps it going.


----------



## PO9 (Apr 3, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> Thank you again for making this place.



you're welcome


----------

